# Grizzly G0555



## bluejazz

yeah not being able to see the tensioner from the front is a drag. I put a piece of blue tape over the top of the on/off switch whenever I de-tension it. It's a PITA but it keeps me from turning it on un-tensioned.


----------



## ParksArt

Great review. I have an older Grizzly G1019 14 inch and I really like it. I wish I had the quick tension release. As far as the fence.. on mine, it doesn't even have a rear fence guide. So that "flex" you sense is even worse on mine since it's only riding on the front fence guide rail. Still, it came with a fence!

Another difference in mine is that the motor is mounted below inside the stand. I suppose they changed this so the saw isn't forced to on the stand?

Brian


----------



## Newman

The motor is mounted to the saw itself similar to many of the other BS I mentioned above. See picture #3 on Grizzlys website.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/The-Ultimate-14-Bandsaw/G0555


----------



## Newman

Another Comment I should have added: Grizzly customer service.

When I called to tell them the 1st saw was destroyed in shipping, they were phenomenal. 
I got a call every single day up to when the new saw was delivered, giving me status on the issue and they shipped a new saw before receiving the damaged saw back. They seemed very attentive and interested in making sure I was a happy customer. Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## ParksArt

Wow, really awesome on the attentiveness of service. I've always heard great things about Grizzly on that.

I was referring to my own Grizzly having the motor mounted below in the stand. I'm not sure what if any difference it makes, but I don't think they make them like that anymore. The only thing I don't like about it is the power switch is down on the stand instead of in a easily accessed spot like on yours.


----------



## Howie

I too have a GO555X and have to say I'm well pleased with it. I've had it about 4 years and no problems.
If you liked the original equipment blade, try putting a Timberwolf in it and you will really love it.


----------



## Newman

@parksart: Ridgid has the motor attached to the stand, albeit to the side and not internal. I think that is one of the last in this range that doesn't have its motor mounted directly to the saw.

The power switch is nice, with the big buttons that are readily visible, I am probably going to change it out though for a stop button that you can "slap" off, The current button is big, but you have to be precise about pressing it in to turn the machine off.


----------



## chuck24

Great review. I have been researching as well for probably four years. A friend of mine has the Rikon you were talking about and it is really a great machine. I was saving up to buy that one. But then my wife was playing pool last week and struck up a conversation with a guy who just happened to have this saw with the 6" riser and extra new blades in storage for sale. He only wanted 200.00!!! so I asked here to tell him we would take it sight un seen. She agreed that it was a great deal which worked in my favor. So now I can take the extra 700.00 saved and…. buy some more toys!

Went yesterday and picked it up, got it home, cleaned it up a bit. Readjusted the wheels and added a missing screw in the lower guides and got it tracking perfectly in about five minutes. Cuts straight as an arrow.

The only CON I have incounted is….. now I have to rearange the shop to fit it in to its new home. That is a project for this week or weekend.


----------



## revanson11

I picked up a GO555P about a month ago when it was $50.00 off. It showed up with two forklift holes in the box which led to some anxiety until the truck driver and I got it opened up and confirmed that there was no damage done. Took about an hour to get it together with the help of my neighbor to get the saw on the base. I got the blade that came with the saw tensioned and started doing some cutting on some 3/4" oak boards. The next day I ordered a Wood Slicer blade and OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE! All the hype that those blades get on the forum is totally deserved. I was soon cutting 1/16th inch veneer off of a 6" piece of red oak. All I can say is WOW. Cuts like a hot knife through butter. Love the saw and the new blade. Thanks fellow LJers.


----------



## Newman

@chuck24: I think you made a killer score.

@revanson: Glad yours was ok even with the box damage. I'll have some better blades shortly as well.

The delivery driver gave me some really good advice on getting freight shipments. He said it doesn't take much to severely damage a several hundred pound machine. If the box is damaged, its probably taken a hard hit or two and even if it looks ok, the product could be damaged. You wouldn't know it until you tried to use it. That being said, if your refuse shipment, they'll send you a new one, and the shipping company and the manufacturer sort out the insurance issues. if you accept shipment, your forced to deal with customer service to work out the issues which could be a long/frustrating experience, even with excellent customer service… it would depend on you debugging and fixing your machine. With such good turnaround, it seems prudent to wait the 4 days if you can and get an undamaged box.


----------



## felkadelic

After a very generous check that I received for Christmas, I bought myself a G0555X. While I haven't taken the time to write a review yet, suffice it to say that I love the saw and it's drastically changed the way I work in my shop.

I'll echo the other comments to try it with an upgraded blade. I made one test cut with the stock blade, then installed my riser block and Timberwolf blade, and the difference was shocking. I had been regretting my purchase after trying the stock blade, but definitely not after using the T'Wolf!


----------



## rfa6

Thanks for taking the time to document your research and experience. I am planning to purchase my first band saw in the next 30 days and this helps a lot.


----------



## a1Jim

This is one of the best reviews I've read,lots of great details that any prospective buyer would want to know. Great review. I hope your new saw continues to give you good service.


----------



## MontanaBob

I've had to replace the guide bearings on mine…one would not turn at all, so rather than wait for the others to go bad did a full replacement. They were available at a bearing supple store.. I've ordered the T'Wolf blades today…It cuts well with the grizzly blades that I have, but not as good as I would like…great review…


----------



## Finn

I have had this saw for about four years now. I bought it only for re-sawing so I bought the re-saw fence and riser and installed it right away. I re-saw a lot of 8" cedar. I installed the riser and assembled the stand and saw without any help. The way I did this was to assemble the entire machine with it laying on the floor and then just stood it up. A bit of a grunt for my 66 year old bones but it worked out fine. Trying to lift this saw onto the stand would have been impossible to do alone. I have replaced the tension adjustment knob with a 5" wheel from Grizzly. This gives a lot more leverage to adjust the blade tension easily. I have found that I can get replacement bearings very cheaply at my local bearing supplier. Better bearings than original also. I find it MUCH easier to replace and adjust the bottom bearings with the table removed. It comes off easily with no tools required. I only re-saw with this tool so I use 1/2" Woodslicer blades only. Great blades , great saw. The woodslicer blades dull after a while so I suggest buying a few at a time. I buy five. I do not move this tool around so I did not get the mobile stand. I recommend this saw, and woodslicer blades.


----------



## davidroberts

I don't have the grizzly but considered it before running across an older Delta 14". The question of a homemade tension release is near and dear. LJ Blake made one. Here is a link to his blog and little video he made. Classic Blake. The other is a tips and tricks page from Woodsmith #161. If I'm out of line for posting a page from Woodsmith, no problem I'll remove it.

http://lumberjocks.com/Blake/blog/3381


----------



## Newman

Good info, thanks for the article.


----------



## agallant

So now that you have had this thing for 6 months what do you think of it now? Still in love or are you finding shortcomings to it? Just asking because I was thinking of buying one.


----------



## Newman

My Nitpicks today are the same as what is in my review… no new ones have cropped up since. Its currently on sale as well at grizzly, so you save close to $100 from what I paid for it…

Get it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## buyrustics

Thanks for sharing the info. I purchased a Grizzley 14" bandsaw G0555 and I was in love with it. That is until I was unable to tighten the blade. It seems that each time I attempted to adjust the bandsaw to the width of the blade I was using, the adjustment knob didnt seem to be really turning tightening the blade. The saw is stuck smaller than the smallest option. Now it won't turn for me. I thought that if I posted this comment around good craftsmen I may find some advice on properly adjusting the tightening of my blade.

Thank you, I appreciate any feedback.

http://lumberjocks.com/buyrustics


----------

